# Tru technology B41 s stage 4 upgrades



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Alright didn't intend to write a review but I feel as if I should be cause something should be shared with this community. I don't post often but when I do its something that I typically feel strongly about. About 5 months ago I was running two arc se4200s aka the twins my dream amps when I got a call out of the blue to try out the tru technology b41s with the upgrades. My answer to trying the amp out was simple... NO... LOL...there is nothing on earth that would come between me and my twins... Soooo I was encouraged to try out an Audison trenta tnk which btw has changed my audio views, on midbass and Damn it there goes one of the twins... The midbass out of the trenta was sooo robust but refind so thick but accurate... Sooo I decided to try out the b41s....

When I first hooked up the b41s I bridged it to my scanspeak 12m mids on the dash at 300 each channel. The first thing that I thought when listening was this is closer to home audio in my truck than I have ever been. The sound is very realistic, refind and accurate. This amp in not for the head bangers because even though I am giving 300 watts to each channel I don't feel like its loud enough. But on tracks that need attack there is plenty of headroom for this thing to let loose... 

In comparison to the arc it made the se4200 sound muddy and unconcerned. To be honest the se4200 is a great all around amp but the tru just killed it in the midrange area. When I compared the tru to the trenta lets just say I still have the trenta on midbass. I think that the tru lacks the double d's that I like on the midbass attack it more of a large b cup and even more dialed down... 

In conclusion the tru is possibly the best midrange amp that I have heard to date. My vocals are exact and detailed, not artificial, in away that I have not heard before that I like alott. Its a very natural sound that I think is pretty hard to find in car audio today.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Tru is a good company. 

I will be using there amps in a future build


----------



## TomT (May 19, 2005)

I'm waiting on a pair of these right now. A 22 and a 41 both stage 4. Can't wait until they arrive and I can get them installed.


----------



## hdrugs (Sep 7, 2009)

i got a stage 3 super billet 6 and a base billet 4.75 both v1's

the upgrades i believe makes a mild to reasonable. in terms of transparency, staging, abit of detail. sonic signature remains the same faithful/nautural/dynamic. extra cost worth it for some. 

the natural sonic signature is similar to the jl slash, only a touch superior from memory but build quality and life a good step up lasted atleast 5 times longer then my slash

all things come to an end mine was built in 2005, channel 5/6 died sending in for repairs
but they were running a sub and i left it in a area with poor ventilation so those channels had a tough life

good thing tru tech is still american and i found their customer service thus far good.


----------

